# Year long youth kill page.



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay first thing Crbanta of team 4 got a ground hog, he sent me the pic to put it up! 30 points for team 4!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Do hogs count?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes. I think he said 45 pts


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay good, nice ground hog btw.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hogs are 45 ground hogs are 30.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

yea shot in my own back yard


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> okay first thing Crbanta of team 4 got a ground hog, he sent me the pic to put it up! 30 points for team 4!


sorry the date on my camera is off a few days


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

whats a muskrat worth?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muskrat is worth 30pnts


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

is snake under same points as fish


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yes.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

ben do we have running team scores yet


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

texashoghunter said:


> Do hogs count?


no just because you want them to noooooooooo noooooooooooooo they wont


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

crbanta said:


> ben do we have running team scores yet


yes, team 4 is at 80 points.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

how much would this be worth


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

31 points.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> 31 points.


 ur bs ing me


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why? its just a pimped out squirrel.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

crbanta said:


> View attachment 1037742
> 
> 
> how much would this be worth


go in front of the white house you'll see 30 of em in 10 min.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i dont think mr barak obama would be to happy with kids hunting on the thite house grounds :icon_1_lol:


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> why? its just a pimped out squirrel.


sorry i read the chart wrong


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> kids hunting:icon_1_lol:


there they hadn't seen any pressure so I imagine it'd be killing instead of hunting just go throw a peanut and well fire when one comes out


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

danget i shot a muskrat,a **** and two frogs but i forgot to post them, i used my g5 small game head


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why cant you just posted them now? or did you forget to take pictures? how do you like the G5 SGH?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i took a pic of the **** it is on my phone with the arrow sticking out of its head. The small game heads work great


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright. yeah, im gonna order those too.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i just use a magnus judo point as a sgh and i like it cuz its got springs so if u mis it sticks the arrow straight up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

judo isnt by magnus i dont think


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> judo isnt by magnus i dont think


There's a few company's that make them.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh alright, I know zwicky makes them, never seen magnus tho.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

*team 2*

team 2 has another 25 points. I shot the sparrow right after school in my backyard with my g5 small game heads


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh alright, I know zwicky makes them, never seen magnus tho.


Muzzy makes them also. I havn't heard of magnus making them eather though


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright, i can not figure out how to put pics on my computer cause i lost my micro sd, bowhunter11 also shot a **** and sent a picture via text. 55 points for team 2.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

whats the totals so far?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

team 4-80
team 2-55


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i thought it was maybe some other m


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

sniper! i shoot a robin at 85 yards! with a bb gun


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jeez, 85 yards? what kind of bb gun was it? a barret .50cal?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

no its a crosman phamtom 1000 dont know if thats spelled right and it has a $200 rifle scope on it. it was off my dads gun he got a ziess


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jeez haha


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

its a nice gun me and my dad have bets at 60 with quarters


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Would a crazy chicken count?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im gunna say no but im not in charge


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

droped another bird from 95 yards right in the chest! dropped like a ton of bricks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

free range chicken? lol if you shoot a chick with you bow we will give you 15 points. sounds good?


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

yeaaa it is, but i just ordered the g5 sgh, its friggen sick


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i dont think mr barak obama would be to happy with kids hunting on the thite house grounds :icon_1_lol:


 while in dc we saw someone trying to catch a squirel(he was homeless)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

THAT GUY WOULD BE MY BEST FRIEND! and I think a free range chicken should be 25 points just like other birds.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Those chickens have been loose for about 10 years although theyve never really left the area. There are a few that come into range while my sheep graze so I think Ill take a shot


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
25pts for team 2. Headless wren. Took it completely off. I don't think it's a song bird any how.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay, MA got a squirrel and Ill try to get it on here soon the scores are team 2=80 team 4=110, cmon other teams!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
Mabowhunter's squirrel.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Is it squirrel season? because I could have shot 2 of them but I think the season just ended in february. Nice shot anyway.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm guessing small game season is closed in most states.. but don't quote me

i'd also make sure you know what birds you are shooting


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im going to let small game slide because in my parts rabbits and squirrels are pests and i get paid to exterminate them. and I dont think wrens are illegal


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Score?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea how about predators? i mean always need to get rid of them


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what about predators?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Coyote season is year long in nebraska but fox is limited.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

coyote is year round in illinois too


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
First kill with new sights. Team 2. Don't think this is a song bird anyhow?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice, i think 105 and 110 now. 105 for 2 and 110 for 4


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 48 yards instinctive... i think so. and in mass anything that is in your yard(small game only) can be shot year round


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bird weighed 17.75lbs rounded to 18. beard was 4.5" rounded to 5. and Spurs were .5 rounded to 1. +40 for the bow kill for a total of 64 points for team 1.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep. nice job OK1


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Stuck this sparrow right in the head at 20 yds. 25 points. Team 1


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

good job :thumbs_up way to go team 1 :cheer2:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

whats the total score


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

team 1=89
team2=105
team4=135


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

can you put my bird on there ben or no?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i cant figure out how to do it, I counted the points tho cause i saw it, ill ask some1 how to do it


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Blackbirds and Crows Doing Damage
Grackles, blackbirds and cowbirds may not be hunted for recreational purposes. However, any
person may remove or destroy, by use of a shotgun, air gun or traps and only on or over
the threatened area, any red-winged blackbirds, rusty blackbirds, Brewer’s blackbirds, cowbirds,
grackles and crows when found committing or about to commit damage to ornamental
or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers
and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, without a permit, so long as he
or she has written permision from the landowner or tenant. No hunting license or stamp is
required for this removal. No calls, decoys, etc. may be used when using this rule to take the
above birds causing damage. Crows may be hunted for recreational purposes by properly licensed
hunters using shotguns, calls, decoys, etc. during the crow hunting season listed on
page 2 of this Digest. It is illegal to recreationally hunt crows with airguns, rifles or handguns
here are the regs on illinois and most other staes for Nusince birds Rabbit Sqirrles And other small game is the same:0


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

nice copy and paste


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

logibear said:


> nice copy and paste


:lol3:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

crbanta said:


> i just use a magnus judo point as a sgh and i like it cuz its got springs so if u mis it sticks the arrow straight up


judo isnt by magnus, its by zwickey


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> bird weighed 17.75lbs rounded to 18. beard was 4.5" rounded to 5. and Spurs were .5 rounded to 1. +40 for the bow kill for a total of 64 points for team 1.


well with your rounding the numbers, you pretty much turned a jake into a tom


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> well with your rounding the numbers, you pretty much turned a jake into a tom


I told him to do it. dont worry


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> well with your rounding the numbers, you pretty much turned a jake into a tom


i also dont think .25 of ap ound makes a jake a tom? :confused3:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i also dont think .25 of ap ound makes a jake a tom? :confused3:


well anyways i sent you a PM about me joining team 5 and i got some kills to put on also once i join


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

30 points for team 7


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> 30 points for team 7


 can anyone see the picture? because i cant


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

how much is a beaver worth only 30?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> can anyone see the picture? because i cant


no i cant see it. send me an email.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> how much is a beaver worth only 30?


yeah, 30


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

team 7 now has 215 points!


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> team 7 now has 215 points!


:shade:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Wat alls there for the 215 points???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

2 chipmunks a squirrel and 14 carp.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

got another ****. 30 points for team 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright, thats a sweet truck whoever it belongs too


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

it belongs to my dad


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

When u say frogs what kinda frogs


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bull frogs


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok maken sure


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

whats the total scores??


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

you got that or who got that?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what??


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

hey outdoorsman3 can you post the total scores of all teams please?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

1= 89
2= 135
4=135
7=215


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay guys, there has been a point deduction on team 7. The kills were not killed during the sign up of g5hoythunter. so...

1= 89
2= 135
4=135
7=0 (as of now)


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> okay guys, there has been a point deduction on team 7. The kills were not killed during the sign up of g5hoythunter. so...
> 
> 1= 89
> 2= 135
> ...


dude yes they were, i shot those last weekend AFTER i joined team 7


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> well anyways i sent you a PM about me joining team 5 and i got some kills to put on also once i join


so what is this post about?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> so what is this post about?


this is when you were deciding what team i was on and you PMd me that i was in.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry, but you were not officially in.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> so what is this post about?


and the kill that i was talking about is the chickadee that i told you about remember? and i never gave you the pic for that because i shot that when i was about to join team 5. all the things i got points for were after you put me on team 7


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> and the kill that i was talking about is the chickadee that i told you about remember? and i never gave you the pic for that because i shot that when i was about to join team 5. all the things i got points for were after you put me on team 7


If its just a chickadee that you killed why did you say you had some killS?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> If its just a chickadee that you killed why did you say you had some killS?


good point, good point.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> If its just a chickadee that you killed why did you say you had some killS?


we are on a forum....... it isnt english class i spell half the words i spell wrong


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

its not spelled wrong, its just plural. and there is no way to tell if you are lying.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> we are on a forum....... it isnt english class i spell half the words i spell wrong


But you put SOME kills. I could understand if you spelled the would kill with on S on it, that could easily be a mistake, but you put Some killS.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

dude i already didnt enter something that i could have gotten points for because i dont want this contests to go to crap. i actually care about this and everyone gets mad and complains to you when the new guy out-hunts everybody, so of course my points are taken away. theres no way of telling if bow hunter11 shot those ***** after the contest started. Just saying, if you takes my points away, you should take the other kids points away who have no dates on the pics or say that "the date on my camera is off" because how do you know they arent lying? I assure you that i am not lying


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> But you put SOME kills. I could understand if you spelled the would kill with on S on it, that could easily be a mistake, but you put Some killS.


maybe im bad at grammar dude, i failed english i suck at it big time


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> maybe im bad at grammar dude, i failed english i suck at it big time


OK. Not trying to be a [email protected] just saying, and its not up to me to decide to keep the points or not.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> maybe im bad at grammar dude, i failed english i suck at it big time


and anyways i was typing it rele fast i was on my ipod, we all know that it super hard to type good on an ipod touch and if you make a mistake its a pain n the butt to go back n fix it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, I know crbanta in person, so I knew that was good, cause I saw it. and Bowhunter 11 sent me pics of the ***** on his cell phone.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well, I know crbanta in person, so I knew that was good, cause I saw it. and Bowhunter 11 sent me pics of the ***** on his cell phone.


well i sent you pics of the stuff on my computer AND I LOADED THE PICS OFF MY CAMERA TO SEND IT THRU EMAIL


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yes. but when I get complaints from a few people. how about I post the pics from my email? I will do that.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

ok good post them


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yes. but when I get complaints from a few people. how about I post the pics from my email? I will do that.


and you are getting complaints from me about other peoples pictures like all the little birds that have been shot. theres no way to tell if people were telling the truth about those!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, then earn my trust. It is just not going to be these kills. respond to my pm about what score you want.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well, then earn my trust. It is just not going to be these kills. respond to my pm about what score you want.


so i have to EARN your trust before i am allowed to get points without you shorting me points everytime i log on? i bet all those other kids didnt earn your trust


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well first of all you tryed to start a contest just like mine, maybe I should not have been so nice. Im the bad guy for giving you a chance to be in the contest. Every single thing since that contest post has been argue argue argue. I dont know what happened to a mature contest. THAT is why I dont trust you.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Have you seen last years contest. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1140736 This is what its turning into.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Scores as of right now:
1= 89
2= 135
4=135
7=150


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep. thanks


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Anymore bickering and this will be shut down. If there are legitimate questions or concerns, feel free to send me a PM and I'll help answer those to the best of my ability. But senseless bickering and arguing won't be tolerated. We are all here to have fun. Period.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

beamen123 said:


> anymore bickering and this will be shut down. If there are legitimate questions or concerns, feel free to send me a pm and i'll help answer those to the best of my ability. But senseless bickering and arguing won't be tolerated. We are all here to have fun. Period.


thank you mr moderator man!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks beam.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Can I join a team right now or not. It's fine if I can't maybe next year. but it would be cool if I could join a team.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

uhmm. I will check, there is one guy before you, I dont know If the last guy filled team 7


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

the last sign up date was a while ago i dont think anyone else should be able to join. but thats just me


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I screwed up so I made a 7th team, cause I accidently left Jaho out, so I made a new team. and that will it all.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

heres 3 for the day, 25 more points. so 75 total for today


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

:closed_2:


----------

